# steelhead in the rain



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Im heading up right now to go slosh around in the rain and maybe get a steelie or 2 let you all know how i did.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian,
how'd it go?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Man, I don't think any of the rivers weren't solid mud.
I'm curious if he found any fishable water.....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya I think that the rivers are blownout. they had a clip of the grand on the news and it was up high and running fast.


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Drove over the grand in downtown Painsville today around 6pm. Way blown out and looked like chocolate milk. Chagrin in Eastlake looked bad as well. Guess we have to wait a little longer or sneak up into the tribs....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

rocky looked like rocky road too sat 3/17


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The Chagrin might fish tomorrow. Figures since I'll be out in Phoenix all week.


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Changing tactics for changing conditions. This isn't the norm but the fish are looking for clear water tto feed also. Find the green and catch some silver.
BIG-J


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

The Grand was blown way out but their were alot of small tribs that were fishable. Landed 1 and seen 3 get caught.Sorry about the long wait computer probs.I used red egg sacks and the others were caught on jigs n maggs.


----------

